# Wann muss eine Methode - protected sein wann public wann.



## n00by (31. Mai 2008)

Wann muss eine Methode - protected sein wann public wann static und wann finall.

ich weiß die frage ist ein bischen zu einfach aber ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus  :roll:


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2008)

eine Methode muss von Natur aus nie irgendwas nix sein, schreibe doch einfach gar nix ran,

wenn du aber eine fachliche Anforderung hast, etwa dass eine Methode von einer anderen Klasse aus aufgerufen werden können soll,
dann musst du wahrscheinlich einen der Modifier setzten,
sonst nicht

falls deine Frage ist, was die einzelnen Modifier bedeuten,
so nehme ich mir das Recht, dich erstmal auf ein Lehrbuch zu verweisen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/
spätestens im Index findest du alle Begriffe,
wenns nicht reicht, dann nochmal fragen

edit:
oh, hier noch ne schöne Übersicht
http://www.javacamp.org/javaI/Modifier.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Mai 2008)

final wenn man sie nicht überschreiben darf
public wenn sie von überall zugänglich seinn soll
protected: private methode die in subclass verfügbar ist
static: wenn sie nicht an ein objekt gebunden sein soll


----------



## n00by (31. Mai 2008)

ne ich programmiere schon länger also muss ich final static protected verwenden

nur wüsste ich gerne wann man es in der praxis hernimmt 

um fehler zu vermeiden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Mai 2008)

```
ne ich programmiere schon länger also muss ich final static protected verwenden
```

modifier sind keine gürtel wie beim kampfsport


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2008)

ne statische methode mit final zu versehen ist auch leicht überflüssig. wenn der compiler das überhaupt zulässt.


----------

